# Deco Art Red Sea Nano Filter



## Brook16 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a 2.5 mini bow with the filter that came with the tank. How does the Nano filter compare to it?


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

I don't have a mini-bow so I can't do a comparison, but I do own 3 of the Red Sea/Azoo Nano filters. 

I like them better than those internal whisper filters most mini-kits come with, because they don't take up so much space in the aquarium. I've had mine for several years and they run very well. They have an adjustible flow rate, which is great for bettas. I have 2 on betta tanks, and one on my RCS tank.


----------



## Opiomorphus (Jan 30, 2011)

*Mini filter*

I have four 2.5g mini bows and four of the Red Sea Deco Art nano filters and I can tell you that the performance is miles away. If you've had the mini bow filter for any length of time you know it's just a giant algae growth tray, and it blocks a ton of light. Since the Deco Art filter is a clear hang-on back, it lets in way more light. Plus the filtration is superior, whether you use the precut sponges or go my route and have a bag with carbon/zeolite and filter floss. The only caveat is that you have to cut the filter shelf in order to fit the Deco Art filter (I used a dremel to cut the plastic).


----------



## Brook16 (Mar 30, 2011)

Many thanks to everyone!


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

The nano is a much better filter. I use them in small tanks too when I have fish I have to isolate permanently. 

One thing I found for them was a carbon+floss+fiber card about a quarter inch thick that you can cut with sheet metal scissors or a steak knife.

They're about $10.00 for a notebook sized sheet but that's about 18 filters small enough that you can use a sponge behind them for bio-filtration. I just tossed the used up pieces out in the flower bed and they fell apart over time.

Only down-side to them is that the intake U is hard to clean and clear so algae grows in it. Whoopty!


----------

